# When should architect receive final payment ?



## kojak (29 Sep 2010)

Hi,

When should an architect receive his/her final payment ? Design of build and planning Drawings only... only up until planning is passed then the rest we can deal with ourselves, should they get fully paid up before the planning is passed or not ?
Keep in mind they will be lodging the application and dealing with the planners for us etc...

Also got couple of quotes back from architects and just want to make sure we are not being over charged, but what would be a reasonable hourly rate for an architect ?? Keep in mind, Agreed to pay half cash and half invoiced.....

Thanks.


----------



## annfield (29 Sep 2010)

you agreed that with revenue?


----------



## kojak (29 Sep 2010)

Yes annfield, i rang them today and they said that would be totally cool.

Meanwhile back in the real world, i would still really appreciate any answers to my original question.

Thanks.


----------



## OneAndOnly (29 Sep 2010)

OP, I paid my architect for planning only service a few days after planning application was lodged.  They would have dealt with any issues but thankfully we had none.  Planning granted last week!!

See other thread re costs.


----------



## circle (30 Sep 2010)

kojak said:


> Meanwhile back in the real world, i would still really appreciate any answers to my original question.


 
Back in the real world, tax compliant architects and builders are going under as they can't compete with the black economy. Why don't you reduce the scope of your project to something that you can afford legally?


----------



## Shorty69664 (30 Sep 2010)

I would have thought that what he is doing is completely legally. 
He is paying the Architect the sum agreed in the way it was requested.

Now whether the architect declares it or not to revenue is totally up to them......
If they don't, then they are the ones taking the chances.......

Probably got that wrong but that's what I always thought. 
Now morally.... That's another story........


----------



## onq (30 Sep 2010)

We don't accept cash payments as a rule, preferring to keep our history straight and our sales modest and our debts reasonable.
In Spain I understand cash forms part of the payment and is dealt with through the solicitor's office - different strokes.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                   as a defence or support - in and of itself - should    legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                   Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on   the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## kojak (30 Sep 2010)

Ok....  let's just say i pay by cheque and everything goes well and taxes get paid etc etc, 
I just want to put this back on track to my original question please if that's ok, when should the architect get final payment for his services regarding planning and how much should an hourly rate cost be ??

Thank you oneandonly for your input.


----------



## onq (30 Sep 2010)

kojak said:


> Hi,
> 
> When should an architect receive his/her final payment ? Design of build and planning Drawings only... only up until planning is passed then the rest we can deal with ourselves, should they get fully paid up before the planning is passed or not ?
> Keep in mind they will be lodging the application and dealing with the planners for us etc...
> ...



You're talking about pieces of string and how long they are.

Some planning permissions can be straightforward and simple, they can be done for as little as €2,000.00 plus V.A.T. @ 21%

Others end up being War and Peace, with multiple presentations to the planners, models, 3D studies, followed by Appeals, Oral Hearings, you name it - could run to €10,000.

For 1,500-4,000 sq.ft houses with troublesome neighbours who appeal you, budget for €4,000 for the house application and €1-2,000 for the Appeal.

As for you dealing with it after planning yourselves, are you an archtiectural technician or project mananger?

If you mean by this that you intend to self-build, you'd better budget for a good set of drawings, selection of tenders limited inspections, certification, say €4,000.

If not, just remember you're acting as the contractor under the Health and Safety Legislation if you employ Direct Labour.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should   legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on  the         matters    at      hand.


----------

